# old mtd differential



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i was wondering if anyone might have any info on them or know if they were a common thing on the older mtd machines. still see quite a few machines like the 1 i got it off of but it always has me wondering how common they are or if it was just dumb luck that i happen to come accross a machine with it. it has 2 holes in the 1 axle so you can you can use the differential or lock the axle like most new machines. i have been sitting on it for a while waiting the right project to use it on but almost been tempted to find another similar blower to put it in or might be able to rebuild the tractor since i think i still have most of the parts sitting around and would just need a new bucket.


----------



## RAOUL225 (Jan 24, 2020)

Looks very similar to mine, 1979 Viking by MTD. Eaton department stores was selling them back then. Mine was a single stage 5hp/20"


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

there are lots of machine that look similar for sale and have been popping up on here lately that need repair of some sort. it is what made me think of this. i see similar looking machines pop up for cheap all the time because no one seems to want older machine like them. i just found it really interesting that a machine as old as this had such a cool feature and was wondering if it was common? i have been considering buying another machine like it even tho i don't really need it. if i can just find a machine that already has the differential in it it would definitely save me some work and also allow me to save this one for another project.


----------

